# Arthur, IL Weekly Hay Report-11/27/2012-USDA



## downtownjr

Springfield, IL	Tue Nov 27, 2012	USDA-IL Dept of Ag Market News

Arthur Sale Barn Weekly Hay Report-Arthur, IL Nov 26, 2012

Compared to last week, small squares of hay traded mostly 25 to 50 cents
higher. Large Squares and Large Rounds sold 10.00 to 20.00 higher. Wheat
straw sold mostly steady. Trade was active and demand good on a moderate
offering. All prices quoted per bale.

Receipts: 1417 bales Last Week: 927 bales Last Year: 1002 bales
58.53 tons 38.44 tons 65.40 tons

Alfalfa Tons Premium Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 9.00 6.50-9.50 per bale 7.56 per bale

Large Squares .75 100.00 per bale 100.00 per bale
(3x3x8's)
Good Quality Weighted Average
Large Squares 2.60 67.50 per bale 67.50 per bale
(2x3x8's)
Utility Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 2.70 1.50 per bale 1.50 per bale

Alfalfa-Orchard Grass Premium Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.25 7.00 per bale 7.00 per bale

Large Squares 1.63 98.00 per bale 98.00 per bale
(2x3x8's)
Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.25 5.50 per bale 5.50 per bale

Large Squares 1.95 70.00 per bale 70.00 per bale
(2x3x8's)

Alfalfa-Mixed Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Large Squares 4.80 45.00-65.00 per bale	55.00 per bale
(2x4x8's)

Orchard Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.55 6.00 per bale 6.00 per bale

Large Rounds 2.50 60.00 per bale 60.00 per bale
(4x5's)

Mixed Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 13.70 3.00-5.00 per bale 3.62 per bale

Large Rounds 9.00 69.00 per bale 69.00 per bale

Oat-Rye Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Large Squares 2.25 45.00 per bale 45.00 per bale
(3x3x8's)

Wheat Straw Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 3.60 2.50-3.00 per bale 2.80 per bale


----------

